
Why Founders Fail to Grow Their Business - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/blog/why-founders-fail-to-grow-their-business
======
startupdiscuss
I don't know if generic advice is really helpful to founders. I am contrasting
generic advice that is applicable to any founder with specific advice to
founders in a particular situation.

For instance, you don't really know if your strategy -- whatever it may be --
is going to work. Most of the time you come up with a strategy, implement it,
and you hear crickets. It takes a lot to find the strategy, if you can find
one.

~~~
lucy_bloomfield
You'd be surprised. A lot of this early-stage stuff is a game-changer for
people who haven't started a business before. This gives them the base to leap
off. And agreed - strategy is everything. But particularly if you've never
done internet marketing before, going through the process of identifying what
channels you're going to stick with, no matter what, until you find something
that works is what most people struggle with. I find a lot of people think
"Oh, it's Instagram" and then that doesn't work, so they switch to Facebook
and then that doesn't work, so they switch again. Foundations first.

------
cityzen
I don’t really follow the author’s story. She scaled a business from 0 to 10k
users over 18 months and quit. Now she is consulting on growth? The whole
thing feels very internet market-y. I think we could learn more from why she
quit considering the title of, “why founders fail to grow”.

~~~
lucy_bloomfield
It's a long-ass story that I don't intend to share with the internet :) I
consult on eCommerce and early-stage traction. I wouldn't be presumptuous
enough to say I know how to grow any business beyond what I've grown myself.

------
CPLX
This is an unusually poorly written article to see on the front page. It reads
like a book report.

~~~
lucy_bloomfield
Thank you!

